# This is what is wrong with our Society.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://t.now.msn.com/corey-thompson-ira ... ed-burglar

This guy has someone breaking into his home. He fires a warning shot into the ground.....He gets arrested and not the felon who is breaking and entering. This is just sad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We get what we deserve and when our nation votes it votes to give up a little more freedom each election cycle for the free handouts. That's why the democrats want to make citizens of so many undocumented democrats. Power in numbers, even those coming to suck the system dry. When we go under they have a home to return to. What have we got?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a sad state when a criminal can try break into your house and not get charged and in many cases even win a lawsuit if he is injured in the process............. This is NOT what our forfathers intended............


----------



## walleyeguy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would agree... assuming that someone was actually trying to break into my house:

http://www.ci.medford.or.us/News.asp?NewsID=4365


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Walleye agreed.....that wasn't a case for shooting at someone. Also love the reporting by MSN.....always give's 1/2 of the info.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

No witnesses and one story could have solved this


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Along those same lines here is another problem with our society.



> The judge says she agrees with prosecutors' objections to introducing the 17-year-old's text messages.


The judge in the Zimmerman trial would not let the defense use Martins text messages as evidence. Evidently not only does he like his drugs bug he thinks he is a tough guy. I think someone fighting for their freedom should be able to use the text of a person who is deceased. After all isn't it the truth that we search for? Why hinder that?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... This case is stacked against Zimmerman from the get go. When you have the president come out like he did before facts and evidence wasn't even gathered yet. It made it a tough row to hoe for the defense. The more you hear about the case the more you hear that Zimmerman was defending himself. Yet the judge and media won't let that happened. If he is found innocent.....I am sure we will have some sort of uprising.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Warning shot? I thought your warning was stay the heck out of my house? Then every other warning shot would be fired center mass.

Chuck Norris doesn't look both ways before he crosses the street... he just roundhouses any cars that get too close.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A black guy called into Hannity today. He said Zimmerman will walk, but the Black Panthers have a team waiting. He said they would find Zimmerman and pop him in the head. Hannity asked if he knew for a fact and the guy said yes. Hannity told him he has a moral and legal obligation to call the police. He said, why should I the sissy white guy deserves it. Hannity said, what if he is innocent? The guy said it makes no difference he killed the boy. So there is the mentality that makes many Americans now believe blacks are more prejudiced than whites.

Oh, today the Department of Justice said they will provide security for protesters against Zimmerman. What a bunch of racism going on in our administration.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

We are reaping the fruits of liberalism. The race hustlers, Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton and others never get challenged or reigned in. Sad state of affairs where our country is today. I hope and pray people will wake up but it may already be too late.


----------

